# SIM Card Switching: Bionic ---> Galaxy Nexus!



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I know this is a more a general Verizon question, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here since this will be the community I'll frequently be visiting soon. I have just purchased a Galaxy Nexus, and it should be here by weeks end. What do I need in order to activate it? Can I just use the 4G SIM card from my Bionic, and place it in my Nexus? I'm not quite sure exactly how this process works with the SIM card. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> I know this is a more a general Verizon question, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here since this will be the community I'll frequently be visiting soon. I have just purchased a Galaxy Nexus, and it should be here by weeks end. What do I need in order to activate it? Can I just use the 4G SIM card from my Bionic, and place it in my Nexus? I'm not quite sure exactly how this process works with the SIM card. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


If you bought it new then it will come with a new SIM card. Otherwise just order a SIM from vzw. They are free.


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought it from a member of this forum, so unfortunately I do not think it will come with a new SIM card. Can I just walk into any Verizon store and ask for one? I can do the activation myself online.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Since the Bionic doesnt use a micro sim, you will need a new one. Just go to VZW and they will get you setup.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Just go into Verizon, I did so when I switched from thunderbolt to nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah they give them to you Free.* Just make sure its locked and unrooted when you go in. *


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah they give them to you Free.* Just make sure its locked and unrooted when you go in. *


Can't stress this enough!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Can't stress this enough!


I took mine in locked and rooted when we switched SIM cards and they didn't say anything...lol


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

hacku said:


> I took mine in locked and rooted when we switched SIM cards and they didn't say anything...lol


Still not worth taking a chance. Altough if he bought it from a 3rd party they wouldnt warranty it anyway, Sooooo I guess screw it and leave it unlocked lol


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I took mine in stock because it wasnt even 30 days old when I had got it and I wanted to try to get them to put insurance on it. They actually ended up doing so, think I got lucky.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Also, you have to go to a corporate VZW store for the SIM to be free. Third party stores will generally charge you for them...


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

There is no need to go to a store at all the nexus will have a new sim card with it and when you install it the nexus will activate rendering the old sim as "retired" you can then just trash the old sim cause it will no longer work.

Edit: just noticed you bought from forum member so yeah new sim for device they are free at corporate store. 

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> There is no need to go to a store at all the nexus will have a new sim card with it and when you install it the nexus will activate rendering the old sim as "retired" you can then just trash the old sim cause it will no longer work.
> 
> Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


He bought it used.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

You can always try to cut your sim down to a micro sim

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

When you say corporate store, you mean an official Verizon location right? Not just a kiosk in a mall or anything right?


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> You can always try to cut your sim down to a micro sim
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol that's exactly what I did


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> You can always try to cut your sim down to a micro sim
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's what I did, worked like a charm.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

BrianMigs said:


> When you say corporate store, you mean an official Verizon location right? Not just a kiosk in a mall or anything right?


Yes official Verizon no kiosk only actual store will have sim for you. Sorry for late reply

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

Barf said:


> Can't stress this enough!


I worked at verizon. They don't care if its rooted they just won't replace it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

And I worked at a retailer and we didn't charge foe them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

